

Ask HN: AWS Cloud Event announcement tomorrow - dholowiski

I assume all AWS customers got this invite for the Amazon Web Services cloud event happening on the 18th - the tag line is "Find out what's next in the AWS Cloud". Any speculation as to what they're announcing? I don't recall an event like this for previous annouements.
======
wmf
It's already on the front page.

~~~
dholowiski
I see, thank you. So, cloud search... a bit boring at first glance, but it
sure would be nice to have something like google site search, with an amazon
like api...

